# Exfoliating facial pads?



## Stellaria (Jun 3, 2008)

I currently use Neutrogena® Illuminating Microderm Cleansing Pads to wash my face, mainly because I have to have daily exfoliation (extremely flaky skin on face and scalp), and scrubs only loosen the dead skin and don't completely remove it.

I'd like to find a supplier that sells a gentle exfoliating pad or mitt or something, so I can get similar results and also be able to use a cleanser of my choice. Neutrogena is nice, but I prefer to go as natural as possible!

I have a loofa complexion disk, but have been hesitant to use it because it looks so rough. Should I give it a try? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 3, 2008)

Hm...what about these disposable ones:

Oval Exfoliating Facial Pad*from Qosmedix

The raised side looks like the Aveeno cleansing pads.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 3, 2008)

That's exactly it! Now I can look for a place with less than a 50 bag minimum




Ebay, maybe?

Has anyone ever tried these Microdermabrasion cloth products? I think this might be what me and my son need. eBay Store - MicroDermabrasion Cloths: MicroDermabrasion Towels, BIC Pens, MicroDermabrasion Cloth


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

i haven't tried those. i have trouble using cloths on my face, i wonder why.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 3, 2008)

Trry Avon Correct and fade peel pads, they will make your skin so smooth and you'll notice a difference after about a week.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 4, 2008)

Are they an exfoliator without any product in them? (I'm allergic to most Avon stuff!)


----------



## Ashley (Jun 4, 2008)

I believe those Avon pads have some kind of cleansing product already in them.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Stellaria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are they an exfoliator without any product in them? (I'm allergic to most Avon stuff!) Yeah I belive they have glycolic and salicylic acid.


----------



## Stellaria (Jun 4, 2008)

I was just looking for something to use with whatever soap or cleanser I happen to want to use. I think I've found it with those microfiber sponges - I'll let you all know how they work after I've tried them for a while! They're guaranteed for 2 years!


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

I've been using Jane Iredale's Magic Mitt. It's a microfiber mitt that you just soak in water and it completely removes your makeup. I like to follow-up with a toner just in case there are still traces of make-up. It's reusable and will last FOREVER with proper care. You just wash it with hand soap and let it air dry after each use.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 6, 2008)

you could also try a cellulouse spounge, as long as you clean it regularly.


----------

